# June 2016 buddies wanted!



## medic76097

This is babe #3 for us. Looking for anyone sure around the same time to share this journey with!


----------



## medic76097

Anyone??


----------



## Cmcxx

I'm due June 2016 , how u keeping ? X


----------



## joeybrooks

I'm due 22 June (based on lmp). Quite early so still cautious but praying all will work out. Baby no 2 for us.


----------



## Cmcxx

I'm June 20th- so early , first baby and first month ttc- guess we were very lucky. I knew from all the peeing and bloating - however I have period like cramps yesterday and today which have me anxious X can't wait to confirm at doc on Monday X congrats to u x


----------



## GeralynB

I'm June 22 with 2nd baby. Cmcxx I got pregnant the first time trying with my son and then again with this baby. I really thought it would take longer


----------



## Cmcxx

I know me too it's still doesn't seem real to me . Did anyone have cramps early on with their pregnancies ? First time so don't have a clue what to expect . Google and babyandbump have been my saviour recently lol x


----------



## medic76097

Hi everyone!! Glad to see all of you. We are due June 16th. Have our first scan on October 28th to confirm dates. I got my crazy early BFP this time at 7 dpo but didn't believe it till 8 dpo. Lol. I'm thinking maybe we can make it a group thread and I can stick the due dates on the first page!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey ladies! I'm due around June 6 (had d and c late Aug and wasn't tracking ov). 
As for the cramps I had with all of my pg up to about 6 weeks. It is accompanied by an achey, yucky feeling. 
Congrats to you all!


----------



## Cmcxx

Thanks for reassurance x I'm paranoid with every change that's happening to my body lol x going to be such s long 8 months as I'm a flight attendant and we can't fly so house bound for me x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hi ladies (recognise some of you from the June group) I'm due around 17th of June with baby 2, I already have a son who will be four and a half when baby arrives :) x


----------



## Cmcxx

Congrats tinkerbelle how u keeping x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Thank you :) I feel really good, much better than last time! Nausea seems to appear in the evening but it's only mild, yourself? X


----------



## Cmcxx

Yeah fine just sore boobs, peeing and cramps . Nothing major - anxious more than anything else x


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Anyone have early scans booked?
Mine is in 10 days and I'm so nervous. I haven't had great results this year and desperately want this to happen.


----------



## medic76097

ReadynWaiting said:


> Anyone have early scans booked?
> Mine is in 10 days and I'm so nervous. I haven't had great results this year and desperately want this to happen.

I go on the 28th. I'll be a day shy of 7 weeks then. Fingers crossed for you! Can't wait to see some little beans!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Good luck Medic!


----------



## medic76097

I am getting a little annoyed that I don't have any signs. I'm short of breath and a bit more tired but nothing like my first two. I pee a little more now too but not anything unusual. I'm hoping to see a nice strong healthy baby at the scan. We have never had any complications or losses so it makes me extremely nervous to not have any signs


----------



## Cmcxx

Try not worry medic- I've never been preg before and in the same , it's the not knowing but everyone tells me every pregnancy is different . I worry every day when I get a cramp but I soon learned this is normal x you'll be fine xx


----------



## medic76097

Cmcxx said:


> Try not worry medic- I've never been preg before and in the same , it's the not knowing but everyone tells me every pregnancy is different . I worry every day when I get a cramp but I soon learned this is normal x you'll be fine xx

I'm sure everything is fine. Lol. I can't honestly complain that I feel great. It might not last!


----------



## Cmcxx

Exactly what I was gona say . Think of this as a good thing lol x how far along are u


----------



## medic76097

Cmcxx said:


> Exactly what I was gona say . Think of this as a good thing lol x how far along are u

5 +2 but LMP.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Medic- I think it's totally normal, I worry a little as most of the time I feel completely normal at the moment..with my son my symptoms were just so strong all the time and I certainly knew I was pregnant! I've read a lot of reassuring things online though, it's funny how our bodies can behave totally differently in another pregnancy. x


----------



## Andelynn

Just found out last night 10/16 that we are pregnant! Due around June 24th 2016. Our first, so I have lots to learn :)


----------



## medic76097

Welcome!!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Welcome and congratulations x


----------



## ReadynWaiting

My symptoms have been sporadic and so naturally I think the worst. I go back and check all my notes and it was the same with dd. By wk 8 daily ms hit and by 9 wks I was down and out. 
With ds I only felt a little pukey in the morning upon waking but it was gone as soon as I ate. I think we are on these forums and read about all these women that are puking from day 1 and have massive symptoms. Everyone is different and every pg is different. I'm trying to make myself understand and believe this.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hi everyone. It might be a bit early but I've had 2 days of positive pregnancy tests and would be due at the end of June so tentatively looking for buddies! How are you all doing? x


----------



## Cmcxx

I know I had very faint positives on early detection tests so I wanted to do it again so I could see in black and white ... Still can't believe it and just seems to have sunk in - so emotional right now as we were just 'gona see what happened ' and bam it happened straight away. To think this time last year , or even 6 months ago I wasn't even thinking about babies and here I am now , pregnant! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Congratulations cmc and wishuwerehere! X


----------



## medic76097

It was the first month trying for my first too. The second was a huge surprise and this one was a 'oh yup.... I'm gonna be pregnant'. Lol


----------



## tinkerbelle93

This one happened the 2nd month of stopping birth control. I was really surprised though as I have long, irregular cycles and really thought it would take a while.


----------



## wishuwerehere

This was our first month of trying too. If i had any doubt it's gone as i've woken up in the middle of the night, too hot, feeling queasy with horrific bloating. Totally preggo!


----------



## Cmcxx

Me too I'm
Feeling hungover most days and lost my appetite completely ... Literally force feeding myself x still peeing like a racehorse too x lovely . My friend says after 12 weeks it's a lovely experience and u feel much better x I hope she's right x


----------



## medic76097

Hi ladies. We just moved so I'm getting our internet connected and sorted on Saturday. Then, I'll update the thread and if anyone wants to join, I can start a secret group on Facebook to keep in touch!


----------



## babyclements

Hey ladies, just found out yesterday baby no.3 on the way, very early, no real symptoms other than a little bloated and I am peeing quite a bit but I do that normally anyways :). Due date by LMP is June 30. Healthy and happy pregnancy to all x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hi babyclements, congratulations :) x


----------



## medic76097

Welcome!!


----------



## newmommy21

Hi girls! Hope I can join. By LMP I am due June 3/16. I go for my first U/S to confirm dates...this will be my second :)


----------



## medic76097

Everyone is most welcome.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Congratulations newmommy :) x


----------



## medic76097

How is everyone doing!?!?


----------



## jalilma

Estimated due date june 29.... So I'm guessing knowing my history it'll be more like early july! Hahah


----------



## Starlight32

Hey! Can I join? My EDD is June 5 :)

We also got pregnant the first cycle off birth control! I've been praying that baby is OK. We saw a heart beat last week, and it was beautiful!


----------



## NinjaPanda

I'm July 2nd but who knows.... I could be June! Lol


----------



## Backagain

Hi

I am 5 weeks exactly EDD 30/06 . I have 3 boys already and wasn't planning another I was actually at my appointment for my first dose of contraception injection hahaha. 

Congratulations FO everyone who is here, happy and healthy 9 months to all x


----------



## Backagain

:wacko:


tinkerbelle93 said:


> Hi ladies (recognise some of you from the June group) I'm due around 17th of June with baby 2, I already have a son who will be four and a half when baby arrives :) x

Hi 

Please can you tell me how to find the the June group as I have used the groups before and really liked them. Thank you


----------



## Kristymomof3

Pregnant with my 4tg child. I have three daughters! I am due based on my LMP June 26th but scan showed just a sac and yolk so they told me it would more Likly be around June 29th. Next scan is November 16th will know more then!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Backagain said:


> :wacko:
> 
> 
> tinkerbelle93 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies (recognise some of you from the June group) I'm due around 17th of June with baby 2, I already have a son who will be four and a half when baby arrives :) x
> 
> Hi
> 
> Please can you tell me how to find the the June group as I have used the groups before and really liked them. Thank youClick to expand...

Hi hun, go to the 'lounge' section on the main forums and you'll find a forum called 'groups', click on pregnancy groups and should find the group called 'June bundles of joy' :flower: x


----------



## gaiagirl

Medic I remember u from 2012! I'm due June 25th &#128513;


----------



## medic76097

Hi again! I've been back twice since then. Lol


----------



## Scorpio23

Hi ladies. Congrats on your BFP. Im due end of June. I have a dating scan on 28th Nov. Has anyone else had a scan?? Let me know :)


----------



## gaiagirl

I have my first Monday!


----------



## medic76097

I've had two. One to date and the second to check on baby. First one at 7 weeks and the second at 8+6


----------



## medic76097

Was lucky enough to get a 3D peek at baby last night!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## gaiagirl

Wow cool!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Wow that's so cool! I've not seen 3D images at that gestation, you're around the same point as me so I found that really fascinating :)

I still have over 2 weeks until my very 1st scan, I'll be exactly 13 weeks by then (assuming my dates are all correct!)


----------

